# James Walsh co - old Toronto Ontario bottle



## RCO (Nov 2, 2014)

picked this one up at a local antiques mall , had seen in there a couple weeks back but didn't buy it at time as it had clay and sand still in the bottle and though there might be no way to remove it . but after thinking realised it might be cleanable so I got it for a good price and was easy to clean out I found .is a really old bottle from Toronto Ontario . my book lists james walsh and co as operating from 1868-1883 and so likely from 1880's era I guess . sort of an odd design to the bottle , sort of like a hutch but sort of a soda bottle . I though it was neat if nothing else . also lots of embossing on bottle , including company name , a crown and " Toronto ont " in large letters .


----------



## cowseatmaize (Nov 2, 2014)

> including company name , a crown and " Toronto ont " in large letters .


You left out TRADE MARK in smaller letters.[]Nice looking glass Ryan, cleaned up great. Do you have a before picture? I love before and after pic's.[]


----------



## RCO (Nov 2, 2014)

no didn't take a picture of it before , just had a bunch of clay bits inside and some clay that looked hard but really soft in the top of bottle sort of like a cap. it all came out really easily , it always amazes me that some antique vendors don't take the time to clean things properly it also has the street name and number on bottle 124 Berkeley st , which is still a street in downtown Toronto today


----------



## cowseatmaize (Nov 2, 2014)

All that busy bottle embossing and one stand up "torpedo". [8|] Semi torpedo? What is that hybrid called? It looks like it may have had a gravitating stopper of some kind. I've seen them on the old Aussie site before but that was a few or more years ago.Anyway, no support require but maybe suggested.[]


----------



## Canadacan (Nov 2, 2014)

Great looking bottle, I like the crown emblem. When did they first add stand up bottoms to Canadian bottles?


----------



## RCO (Nov 2, 2014)

Canadacan said:
			
		

> Great looking bottle, I like the crown emblem. When did they first add stand up bottoms to Canadian bottles?



haven't they always had stand up bottoms ? how else would they stand up ? but yeah there is torpedo bottles that don't stand up and not sure when they were used exactly


----------



## Canadacan (Nov 2, 2014)

I don't own any of those torpedo bottles...they are pretty cool, one thing I never see when out hunting is the stands they used to make for them.


----------

